

OSX Lion with feature to put your signature in PDFs - krishna2
http://www.9to5mac.com/54071/lions-signature-capture-in-preview-photographs-your-written-signature-to-put-in-pdfs

======
pieter
This is great. Previously I used to receive a document that was printed, then
signed, then scanned and emailed to me. I would print it again, sign it, scan
it, and send it back. This can greatly simplify the process and seems to work
rather well.

